
Court: Teen’s driving killed someone, but he can’t be forced to give up passcode - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/court-teens-driving-killed-someone-but-he-cant-be-forced-to-give-up-passcode/
======
masonic

      his measured level was a 0.086, which is over the legal limit
    

Well, _duh_ , given that the legal limit for a _minor_ there is _zero_.

